# is milk thistle a stimulant?



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Kathleen, I read your post and checked out the link- it has a laxative effect but does that make it a stimulant lax and also how do I know if it will interfere witht my precriptions- I take synthroid for thyroid- also will it mess with the zelnorm and reglan? the dr. probably wouldn't know right? I bought some today but am scared to take it. also for anyone taking it, how long before you saw a diffeence?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The link listed some drugs, I don't think any of them were it.http://www.supplementwatch.com/suplib/supp....asp?DocId=1196 says mild but doesn't give mechanism for laxative nature. Most herbs with laxative effects are stimulatory, not osmotic, and what led you to it said something that sounded like a stimulatory laxative (increase persistalsis or something like that?)


> quoterug Interactions: Milk Thistle may interact with the following drugs: lorazepam (Ativan), lamotrigine (Lamictal), entacapone (Comtan), amitriltyline (Elavil), clopidogrel (Plavix), clozapine (Clozaril), diazepam (Valium), estradiol (Estrace), grepafloxacin (Raxar), mirtazepine (Remeron), ondansetron (Zofran), Tacrine (Cognex), verapamil (Calan), warfarin (Coumadin), lovastatin (Mevacor), zileuton (Zyflo), ketoconazole (Nizoral), Itraconazole (Sporanox), fexofenadine (Allegra) and triazolam (Halcion). Always tell your doctor if you are taking Milk Thistle, especially if you are also taking any prescription drugs.


 from http://healthfraud.org/tx/resources/factsh...milkthistle.htm


----------

